# I made it to triple platinum status!



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Ever since I was 20 I have had a strong desire to be dating at least three women a week. I made it! It took 9 years, but here I am, very gratefully. 

I am not misogynistic or a womanizer by any means, I really love women. They all know that I see other women, I am honest and transparent in all things. It is a lot easier to be honest than to lie. Once you start lying, you have to keep track of all your lies in your head.

I am very happy that I made it and that I'm getting a lot more than some. 

Feel free to ask me any questions. I didn't write this to brag, just to say that I had goals and even if it took me almost a decade, I still made it. 

I really want to encourage all of the sexually frustrated people here. If it is something you want, be honest with yourself and really put in the time and energy to meet women.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't get them prego


----------



## Bellerophon (Mar 10, 2016)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Don't get them prego


How do you know they don't like spaghetti? :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How do you keep their stories clear in your head? Siblings, jobs, dramas etc? I have a hard enough time remembering one! Sounds like you're in a good place though, good for you!

It's also still April 1 in Murica.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> How do you keep their stories clear in your head? Siblings, jobs, dramas etc? I have a hard enough time remembering one! Sounds like you're in a good place though, good for you!
> 
> It's also still April 1 in Murica.


No, not an April fools day joke. As for "keeping their stories straight," I genuinely love women and I ask questions and pay attention. I want a woman who will give me the same courtesy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So are you actually banging 3 women a week? What is your goal? Trying to find a gf? Nonetheless congrats, kinda inspirational.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> So are you actually banging 3 women a week? What is your goal? Trying to find a gf? Nonetheless congrats, kinda inspirational.


Dating, going on dates.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

I am " dating/banging" i don't expect sex with anyone, and many of my dates are with women who I have met in public. So sometimes it is a nice stroll in the park and some kissing, maybe the second, third, fourth, tenth (I don't follow any typical dating "rules") date she wants to do more. As long as we're both having fun, it goes on.

There is one woman who I have known for over ten years and we have dated on and off. I would like to call her my girlfriend/partner. She is very special to me, and I to her. For the next year though my goals are to not settle down with just one woman. Like I said, I was agoraphobic for years, so now I am just "making up for lost time" if you will. Also, I turned 29 recently, I decided that I should really let loose before I turn 30 and just have tons of fun.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*What...*

I really don't know whether to happy for you or sad for you.

Either way this thread makes me very uncomfortable.

Can't really see this as an accomplishment in the SA sense..

My opinion, of course.

Be careful of your health.

- T.R.G.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I read the title and thought you made an album which sold three million copies lol


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



flyingMint said:


> I read the title and thought you made an album which sold three million copies lol


You made my day. At least... what's left of it. A minute, to be exact.

Thanks for the laugh!

- T.R.G.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

That Random Guy said:


> I really don't know whether to happy for you or sad for you.
> 
> Either way this thread makes me very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Why would you feel sad for me? I'm just asking what makes you uncomfortable about this?

Also, why would you say that this is not an accomplishment. I went from being unable to look a woman in the eye to experiencing friendship, intimacy, closeness, connections, orgasmic pleasure, sharing my mind, soul, body and energy with many lovely women.

I accomplished and I am living a dream of dream of mine. To me, that is a triumph.

I don't want to argue or debate or anything of the sort. I would just like to hear your line of thought.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Congratulations, man. Now I wonder how you met them and if they are jealous of each other, and how you have the confidence to date three women at once. And does the fact that you date three at one time make you more attractive to each of these three women. Could you answer all these wonderings?


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Rufus said:


> Congratulations, man. Now I wonder how you met them and if they are jealous of each other, and how you have the confidence to date three women at once. And does the fact that you date three at one time make you more attractive to each of these three women. Could you answer all these wonderings?


thank you Rufus. It's something that I have been working on for 9 years and I am really grateful that the time has come.

Girl 1: I have known 9 years, we go way back and were on and off before I went crazy. I really like her.

Girl 2; I met online a few weeks ago. We chatted for a bit and went out a week later.

Girl 3: Works at this tea house where I spend a lot of time. We got to flirting and I asked for her number. I went out with her a couple days later.

No one is jealous, if they were then i would drop that relationship because I don't want to be held down by that. It is called dating. I am clear that I am seeing other women but I don't kiss and tell. When we do have sex for the first time, we just have a quick conversation about birth control,possible disease to make sure we have a safe experience.

How do I have the confidence? I guess I just decided that #1 I am a catch and any woman would be glad to have me by her side, I became more patient and much more conscious of the women I meet. i started putting a lot of work and focus towards this goal. I am always trying to be more attractive, on the inside as well as on the outside.

I don't know if it makes me more or less attractive to women. Every woman is different. Some Ultra Christian women are disgusted, most women ae just happy that I am happy. S I guess in general it does make me more attractive, but that is onyl because I feel much better about myself, i am more joyful and giving.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Bellerophon said:


> How do you know they don't like spaghetti? :sus


:lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

TAruba said:


> thank you Rufus. It's something that I have been working on for 9 years and I am really grateful that the time has come.
> 
> Girl 1: I have known 9 years, we go way back and were on and off before I went crazy. I really like her.
> 
> ...


The thing that stands out to me is that you decided you are a catch. I think once you do that you can pretty much get what you want without worry, I mean, of course, except when you get rejected. Do you like numbers two and three as much as you like number 1? I would guess not because you singled her out. You might have to propose to her before some other guy swoops in. At age 29,30 there isn't much time left. Are you going to want to make babies?


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Rufus said:


> The thing that stands out to me is that you decided you are a catch. I think once you do that you can pretty much get what you want without worry, I mean, of course, except when you get rejected. Do you like numbers two and three as much as you like number 1? I would guess not because you singled her out. You might have to propose to her before some other guy swoops in. At age 29,30 there isn't much time left. Are you going to want to make babies?


I like #1 more than any woman i have met. She and I both want to continue our relationship slowly. She is recovering from her own crap just as I am recovering from mine. She does want to have her own children, I want to adopt but it really isn't an issue at all. We are both seeing how our relationship continues to grow. I completely dropped out of her life for around 6 years while I was agoraphobic. So the last thing we are discussing right now is children. e both need to grow together for... However long it takes. I made it clear to her that i am sticking around and staying in her life. her last relationship ended badly so I think she is seeing how committed i am to her and also getting to know me at the deepest level possible so she can completely trust in the relationship.

Also, being scared of another guy, "swooping in," is the most insecure turn-off a man could do. I have to trust in myself and in her. I have to be confident and believe that I'm her man. She is free and independent. She is also mature enough to not be whisked off into a serious relationship with someone else really fast.

It really is about confidence though. If one woman isn't into me, the next two will be. The key for me is to love and be good to people I give myself and others all the freedom they want. No expectations.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*What...?*



TAruba said:


> Why would you feel sad for me? I'm just asking what makes you uncomfortable about this?
> 
> Also, why would you say that this is not an accomplishment. I went from being unable to look a woman in the eye to experiencing friendship, intimacy, closeness, connections, orgasmic pleasure, sharing my mind, soul, body and energy with many lovely women.
> 
> ...


From how you've responded, I'd like to think I misinterpreted your initial post.

Is your situation currently being that you've been with three prior women at one point and are now in a relationship with only one?

Or is your situation where you're actually with three women at one point in time?

I didn't bother to look at the initial post again because I just clicked on the post quote link from my notifications.

From what I recall, your post suggested the latter, which made me uncomfortable. I don't understand how one person can be devoted (intimately) to three people at one time and also have those three people be as equally devoted to one person, all at the same time. I just personally find that unhealthy.

I don't even know the scope or the story of your situation, so maybe I'm "jumping the gun", but I just don't see polygamy as a healthy way to do things. I consider it cheating and being unfaithful.

Of course, this is from my perspective. Even if I was given the opportunity to have more than one girl at one time, I wouldn't for the mentioned reasons.

I'd go on, but I really don't want to push things any further. Like I said, it's been a while and I haven't looked back at your post.

I guess you could consider it an "SA" achievement on some level, but I can't say I'd rank it very high if my assertions are correct. My *opinion*, too.

I think you should be careful, and that you should be weary of your health.

You don't have to listen to me, since it's your life, however, I do worry for you.

Be careful with your decisions.

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

I see where you are coming from. 

the real definition of what I am talking about is not polygamy. I am not in an exclusive relationship with three women.

Polyamory is the correct term which basically just means an open loving relationship with multiple partners.

I call it dating. I can meet multiple women and well, date them, see who I want to be closer with/who wants to be closer to me. 

There are some special (to me) women out there who I would have a monogamous relationship with if she wanted to. Until that happens though, I am free to date whoever I want.

I know,

I am always honest and safe, no worries.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

TAruba said:


> I see where you are coming from.
> 
> the real definition of what I am talking about is not polygamy. I am not in an exclusive relationship with three women.
> 
> ...


Yep, you are dating, not in a relationship, you could date 100 women if you are not exclusive. Dont let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

impedido10 said:


> Yep, you are dating, not in a relationship, you could date 100 women if you are not exclusive. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


Exactly.

Some forum members consider having a boyfriend/girlfriend to be a triumph, for some, just making eye contact with someone of the opposite sex is a triumph.

if dating one woman is a triumph for one person, then 3, 4, 5, 100 is even more triumph.


----------

